# Game Warden Sentenced to County LockUp for Harassment



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

http://www.yourhoustonnews.com/clev...-8d65-35f58a45ad2b.html#.U8bEWfcZeXQ.facebook


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

He is out by now. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

I wonder if he is walking straight?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I know Diaz well he was a DH. He got what he deserved. 

Quick story.

He walked about 1.5 miles in on us while hunting ducks about 15 years ago. He swore up and down my grandpa and stepdad were pushing birds with the bike. They did drive to other side of property to check other pond but werent pushing birds. He checked everything and made a big scene. By this time we were about done picking up decoys and loaded back up to head out. He tgen asked us for a ride out. (Gate was locked so he had to park and walk) he didnt find anything to cite us on. 

My grandpa smiled and said "You walked in you can walk out" Drove off and left him standing there. Haha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

jampen said:


> I wonder if he is walking straight?


Im sure he wasnt in gen pop. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

I got no problem with guys being professional and doing their job.

The ones that are always p/o'ed at the world need to find another profession.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

He may still be out on appeal...wheels of justice don't turn too fast.


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

jampen said:


> I got no problem with guys being professional and doing their job.
> 
> The ones that are always p/o'ed at the world need to find another profession.


Typical power hungry bureaucrat. I've see more DH wardens in Texas in the last 10 years than I ever saw in Louisiana.

I would have told him to take a hike and enjoy the outdoors! Afterall, that's the reason he signed up for the job, right?!

Oh, and dont forget to lock the gate! Peace out :cheers:


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Other pics...


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Too bad. Guess there are a few bad apples in the basket.
All the GW's I have had contact with were very professional.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

netboy said:


> Too bad. Guess there are a few bad apples in the basket.
> All the GW's I have had contact with were very professional.


 I have always had good experiences w/GW's also, but after reading the article, it is obvious this guy thinks he's above the law......


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I know Diaz pretty well also. I have never had any bad run ins with him. One time some one called on me a he showed up at my house, I was maybe 12 years old. I was shooting robins with a 410 and they were laying all over the place..lol. He knew I killed them but he told me since he didn't see me kill them he couldn't do anything. I've seen him several times out and about but have never had any problems. I do know a few people that has complained about him though. It's all about who you know.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

i have had only three horrible experiences with leos in my 54 yrs. one with a texas GW on choke canyon , a Tx state trooper, and a city cop in lake jackson. all three were spanish, and acted like they were god!!!.... i don't know, it is what it is. no disrespect to the spanish community at all. but these 3 guys were true DH'S!!!.. all other encounters with all three races have been very professional.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sounds like the guy he hassled may have been "hunting his private pasture" or something.


----------



## Capt. Blood (Apr 1, 2010)

*What!???*

Nothing in what you stated nor in the Cleveland news article demonstrated that GW Diaz did jack crappola wrong! I personally have know warden Diaz for 35 years. Have been hunting and fishing with him numerous times and know him to be a credible upstanding warden! Its always real easy for many to slam individuals based (ESPECIALLY GAME WARDENS)on circumstances that are not presented fairly. I don't know much about his arrest as we lost touch a couple of years ago when i quit duck hunting in Liberty C. but know he was as fair minded a warden as i ever have met.



Fishin' Soldier said:


> I know Diaz well he was a DH. He got what he deserved.
> 
> Quick story.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Capt. Blood said:


> Nothing in what you stated nor in the Cleveland news article demonstrated that GW Diaz did jack crappola wrong! I personally have know warden Diaz for 35 years. Have been hunting and fishing with him numerous times and know him to be a credible upstanding warden! Its always real easy for many to slam individuals based (ESPECIALLY GAME WARDENS)on circumstances that are not presented fairly. I don't know much about his arrest as we lost touch a couple of years ago when i quit duck hunting in Liberty C. but know he was as fair minded a warden as i ever have met.


Not sure what you are getting at but this is first hand knowledge.

He jacked with us for 30 minutes stating boldy I know yall were pushing birds and kept on and on. Then dug through everything we had and left it all in a pile we had to put it all back up. Yeah he was "Just doing his job"... He could have conducted himself alot better and more professionally.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

So the jury was rigged?


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Capt. Blood said:


> Nothing in what you stated nor in the Cleveland news article demonstrated that GW Diaz did jack crappola wrong! I personally have know warden Diaz for 35 years. Have been hunting and fishing with him numerous times and know him to be a credible upstanding warden! Its always real easy for many to slam individuals based (ESPECIALLY GAME WARDENS)on circumstances that are not presented fairly. I don't know much about his arrest as we lost touch a couple of years ago when i quit duck hunting in Liberty C. but know he was as fair minded a warden as i ever have met.


Sounds like you met him on his good days then...


----------



## Capt. Blood (Apr 1, 2010)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Not sure what you are getting at but this is first hand knowledge.
> 
> He jacked with us for 30 minutes stating boldy I know yall were pushing birds and kept on and on. Then dug through everything we had and left it all in a pile we had to put it all back up. Yeah he was "Just doing his job"... He could have conducted himself alot better and more professionally.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


So he did his job..you didn't have any illegal birds and that was that..so his zealousness in checking you offended your sensibilities??? Wardens have a tough job, starting with the FACT that most people they stop LIE to themâ€¦.
nuff saidâ€¦.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Capt. Blood said:


> So he did his job..you didn't have any illegal birds and that was that..so his zealousness in checking you offended your sensibilities??? Wardens have a tough job, starting with the FACT that most people they stop LIE to themâ€¦.
> nuff saidâ€¦.


That was the short version.

I know wardens have a tough job, and he is the only one I have ever had problems with. He also dumped me off a jetski when I was in high school doing a safety check. He had a terrible attitude then too. We started to drift off a bit and reached over and grabbed the handle bar and said something with an attitude and jerked us back to his boat. 2 seater jetski and it rolled over and we had to bail off. I smacked my elbow extremely hard on his boat. I wasnt happy with that instance either.

His overzealous attitude got his arse locked up didnt it.

Nuff said.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Blood (Apr 1, 2010)

Ok you don't like Daniel! Got it!
Feel better?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Capt. Blood said:


> Ok you don't like Daniel! Got it!
> Feel better?


I think your taking this very personal. This GW or ex GW was not found guilty on one incident but several of the last 20+ years of his service. I'm thinking him being hit with the max punishment shows a lot about the evidence that was presented. I have never had any dealing with him but he was found guilty by 12 of his peers. So maybe you didn't know him as well as you think.
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbdoppler (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't know him well, he always treated me fair, but have heard he had a pretty short fuse. I do know he has had a tough time, losing both of his sons, one drowning in the Trinity river.


----------



## Biskit_Slanger (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm from liberty co and know for a fact he is a first class buthead! CB must be the only person in the whole USA who likes Diez. Other than is son-in-law who is the biggest poacher in the county. Diez is a sorry excuse for a human being. Heck...even the other wardens will tell you.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

No reason to take it out on people you pull over...

No dog in the fight but I'd be pretty upset too if I got pulled over for speeding and was pulled from my car and hand cuffed for no reason. There's a reason we have a constitution and Bill of rights


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

i had one yell at my daughter and i because we were fishing legally and he had nothing to cite us for...kinda upset my daughter, i was not happy about it either...guy was never nice at all to us then was a absolute dick when he found out we were fishing legally..
never had a problem with any other ones...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Karma is a biotch isn't it. :texasflag


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I recall when he first became a GW, I was about 10 years old or so I guess. I never had any problems with him we got along well but I have heard plenty of stories over the years. He had a tough job especially having to deal with some of the people that tend to inhabit the river bottoms in Liberty County.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Official Oppression should be a felony with a much stiffer maximum penalty than one year in jail.


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Was this guy pretty short?


----------



## fishanywhere (May 21, 2004)

Capt. Blood said:


> Nothing in what you stated nor in the Cleveland news article demonstrated that GW Diaz did jack crappola wrong!


He pulled someone over under false pretenses and then handcuffed them without probable cause. Several OTHER LEO's showed up and released the victim (hint, they don't do this if the victim should in fact be in handcuffs). He was tried AND CONVICTED by a jury and the evidence presented (that you didn't see) convinced them to hit him with the maximum sentence allowable, and the JUDGE ALLOWED IT TO STAND.

Now the news article didn't present the entire case of the prosecution nor any of the defense, but the information summarized above, makes me think that he probably did in fact, do something he shouldn't have. Mkay?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> Official Oppression should be a felony with a much stiffer maximum penalty than one year in jail.


x2

Society has given them (all LEO's) a lot of power and a lot of trust. When it's broken, it hurts everyone.


----------



## fishanywhere (May 21, 2004)

indaskinny said:


> Was this guy pretty short?


LOL, ISWUDT. Green.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> Official Oppression should be a felony with a much stiffer maximum penalty than one year in jail.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

fishanywhere said:


> LOL, ISWUDT. Green.


The reason I ask, is that my father and I had a run in with a guy while dove hunting quite a few years back. Off duty game warden came flying over a levy to bust us for shooting with out a plug. I was shooting an over under and my dad had a properly plugged 1100. He swore up and down it was us and harassed us for a good while before peeling out and flying back over the levy. Guy looks very familiar. The guy that harassed us was a short feller.


----------



## fishanywhere (May 21, 2004)

indaskinny said:


> The reason I ask, is that my father and I had a run in with a guy while dove hunting quite a few years back. Off duty game warden came flying over a levy to bust us for shooting with out a plug. I was shooting an over under and my dad had a properly plugged 1100. He swore up and down it was us and harassed us for a good while before peeling out and flying back over the levy. Guy looks very familiar. The guy that harassed us was a short feller.


I thought you were making a short-man's syndrome joke.


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

fishanywhere said:


> I thought you were making a short-man's syndrome joke.


Oh, this guy I dealt with definitely had short-man syndrome. Definite DH


----------



## Texas19Foot (Mar 22, 2011)

*Harassment*

It is about time the Courts starts holding Game Wardens to the law!
I have hunted and Fished Texas all my life and I have only had 4 or 5 encounters with Texas Game Wardens and three of them were very negative and in my opinion harassment.
The First
30 years ago when the year lead shot was no longer legal for Duck hunting I was hunting the early teal season. Back in those days I only made about $400 a week and steel shot was expensive I headed out that morning with only half a box of shells. 15 min into legal shooting a Texas Warden walked up and asked to see my shells to check for lead shot. I told him I was already out of shells. He wrote me a ticket for shooting early I tried to explain the situation but he did not care! So the next day I go to see the judge and explain!
The judge told me if MR Perry wrote you a ticket you are guilty PAY THE FINE! In those days $90 was a lot of Money and took food off mf my table!
The Second
I have a very old Aluminum flat bottom boat I bought from my Brother-in-law for $800 (I over paid) I went to get it registered at the Texas Parks and Wildlife Office in La Marque. I ended up going to that office 3 times and had a file literally 1 inch thick of forms and documents they told me I needed! In the end due to a technicality I could not get the boat registered. During this time I got a ticket for the boat I owned not being registered. The fine for this offense in $500!!!
After I paid the fine I was talking to a friend who told me the Texas Parks and Wild life people in La Marque were very difficult to deal with and to try the Matagorda County court house. I got the boat registered in Matagorda in less than 5 minuets!
The Third
I was bow hunting last year near my home and was checked by a Texas Game Warden he asked me if I had permission to be on the property and I told him I did! He called the so called care taker of the property. Who told him he did not know me! Well the land owner who is 80 years old and lives two counties away game me the permission to hunt the property! The warden took my license and held me there for over an hour. When he finally released me he told me he knew where I lived and was watching me!
These Wardens need to understand they work for us the People of TEXAS!


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Dont mean to hijack the thread, but here's a game warden story that should please all Texans.

http://www.tpwmagazine.com/archive/2012/may/LLL-Simpson/


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Texas19Foot said:


> I was bow hunting last year near my home and was checked by a Texas Game Warden he asked me if I had permission to be on the property and I told him I did! He called the so called care taker of the property. Who told him he did not know me! Well the land owner who is 80 years old and lives two counties away game me the permission to hunt the property! The warden took my license and held me there for over an hour. When he finally released me he told me he knew where I lived and was watching me!
> These Wardens need to understand they work for us the People of TEXAS!




For the record, in Texas you have to have a signed document from the land owner to hunt on the property. Just keep it with you every time you go out.

Correction: looks like you just have to have "express permision" so a signed piece of paper would be great, but having the old mans phone number handy would be wise.

Under the Texas Penal Code (Â§30.05) it is an offense for any person to enter property that is fenced, posted with a sign(s), or marked (purple paint) without the express permission of the owner. Posts or trees bearing purple paint marking of not less than eight inches in length and not less than one inch in width at not less than three or more than five feet from the ground constitute notice that the property is posted.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

$4000 fine too.


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

Capt. Blood said:


> So he did his job..you didn't have any illegal birds and that was that..so his zealousness in checking you offended your sensibilities??? Wardens have a tough job, starting with the FACT that most people they stop LIE to themâ€¦.
> nuff saidâ€¦.


 Sounds like he was being a ***** to me. Sounds like he has a record of being a *****. Sounds like your opinions of him are jaded. Sorry, there are a lot of law enforcement officers that are pricks. I've had good experiences and bad experiences. I'm glad to see the pricks brought to justice by a jury!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

bmccle said:


> Sounds like he was being a ***** to me. Sounds like he has a record of being a *****. Sounds like your opinions of him are jaded. Sorry, there are a lot of law enforcement officers that are pricks. I've had good experiences and bad experiences. I'm glad to see the pricks brought to justice by a jury!


Some people like to think it is OK for them to treat everyone like criminals because "it is their job." If this GW had treated them in the manner he was locked up for I bet they would sing a different tune.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Texas19Foot (Mar 22, 2011)

It is about time the Courts starts holding Game Wardens to the law!
I have hunted and Fished Texas all my life and I have only had 4 or 5 encounters with Texas Game Wardens and three of them were very negative and in my opinion harassment.
The First
30 years ago when the year lead shot was no longer legal for Duck hunting I was hunting the early teal season. Back in those days I only made about $400 a week and steel shot was expensive I headed out that morning with only half a box of shells. 15 min into legal shooting a Texas Warden walked up and asked to see my shells to check for lead shot. I told him I was already out of shells. He wrote me a ticket for shooting early I tried to explain the situation but he did not care! So the next day I go to see the judge and explain!
The judge told me if MR Perry wrote you a ticket you are guilty PAY THE FINE! In those days $90 was a lot of Money and took food off mf my table!
The Second
I have a very old Aluminum flat bottom boat I bought from my Brother-in-law for $800 (I over paid) I went to get it registered at the Texas Parks and Wildlife Office in La Marque. I ended up going to that office 3 times and had a file literally 1 inch thick of forms and documents they told me I needed! In the end due to a technicality I could not get the boat registered. During this time I got a ticket for the boat I owned not being registered. The fine for this offense in $500!!!
After I paid the fine I was talking to a friend who told me the Texas Parks and Wild life people in La Marque were very difficult to deal with and to try the Matagorda County court house. I got the boat registered in Matagorda in less than 5 minuets!
The Third
I was bow hunting last year near my home and was checked by a Texas Game Warden he asked me if I had permission to be on the property and I told him I did! He called the so called care taker of the property. Who told him he did not know me! Well the land owner who is 80 years old and lives two counties away game me the permission to hunt the property! The warden took my license and held me there for over an hour. When he finally released me he told me he knew where I lived and was watching me!
These Wardens need to understand they work for us the People of TEXAS!


----------



## brant7574 (Dec 19, 2006)

indaskinny said:


> The reason I ask, is that my father and I had a run in with a guy while dove hunting quite a few years back. Off duty game warden came flying over a levy to bust us for shooting with out a plug. I was shooting an over under and my dad had a properly plugged 1100. He swore up and down it was us and harassed us for a good while before peeling out and flying back over the levy. Guy looks very familiar. The guy that harassed us was a short feller.


That was more than Likely Dwight Esmond. That fine upstanding gentleman is no longer a GW either, but I'm sure he is still a SOB.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> $4000 fine too.


 just like jail time...not enough.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

I had a run in with him back in the 80's. I guess he was a rookie at that time. We were in the wrong and did not dispute that but he went off on a tirade. Threatend to haul us before the JP etc. All we wanted to do was get our citations and get back to the party in the pasture. 
IMHO he had no business being a peace office with his temperment.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Police Power*

If I can add my $0.02...

As a career firefighter I work closely with various kinds of Law Enforcement Officers
on a regular basis.

Law Enforcement Agents have a Difficult Job at best!!! They deal with all kinds of
people on a daily basis...Some that try their best to obey the law...And mostly those
that think they are above the law...Because of that they (law enforcement officers)
deal with those on the edge of being Scum Bags, they unfortunately sometimes
become jaded and skeptical...This attitude colors their interaction with the public.
Unfortunatly when this jaded attitude meets the normal public they sometimes don't 
shift to the NON SCUM BAG attitude...Although they often don't abuse their authority 
sometimes they come across with You're A Scum Bag and I'm going to ticket you
or throw you in Jail...

Most of us Law Abiding Citizens DON"T LIKE being treated like a Law Breaker or Scum Bag....
Even if the last 5 people you delt with are Law Breakers or a Scum Bags

The fact that we do have Constitutional Protections against abuses by the powers
apointed over us separates us from the majority of people on earth...But it requires
those with that power; have those that watch them...Something our national govt
needs to remember this...

Is this a system that works 100% of the time...H... NO! But it does give us some
protection from Widespread Abuse and what goes around comes around and some
like this Game Warden at least get Slapped Down and others realize that they can
go to jail...

My $0.02
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

jampen said:


> I got no problem with guys being professional and doing their job.
> 
> The ones that are always p/o'ed at the world need to find another profession.


Yes Sir!!!!


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

He gave me my first ticket for not tagging a trot line . But he did cut up a bleach jug for me so I could tag them and that was my last ticket I go overboard when it comes to checking the law . that was $350 waisted


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

I can't count the number of times I've been checked by Game Wardens over the years, but I have always showed them respect and been treated the same by them. Diaz checked me a few times and I never had any problems or complaints. Sure sounds like a lot of folks did though.

Most hard nosed one I ever met was Ed Jackson, Federal Warden at Anahuac. Some said he would crawl through a mile of mud to write his own mother a ticket, and he seemed like he just might. He was rarely "friendly", but I never had a problem with him. Heard a lot of stories from others that claimed to.

A couple of the nicest ones I ever met were Russell Clapper and Justin Hurst. Russell was always anxious to share his knowledge and recommend marsh potholes where he had seen good numbers of birds. Justin checked me one time when I was goose hunting solo, and he got down in the spread so a group of incoming geese could work the decoys. He seemed more excited than I was when I dropped a double. We lost a good man when we lost him.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I knew Ed Jackson and your depiction is spot on, we have encountered each other on a hunt or two.



Mr. Saltwater said:


> I can't count the number of times I've been checked by Game Wardens over the years, but I have always showed them respect and been treated the same by them. Diaz checked me a few times and I never had any problems or complaints. Sure sounds like a lot of folks did though.
> 
> Most hard nosed one I ever met was Ed Jackson, Federal Warden at Anahuac. Some said he would crawl through a mile of mud to write his own mother a ticket, and he seemed like he just might. He was rarely "friendly", but I never had a problem with him. Heard a lot of stories from others that claimed to.
> 
> A couple of the nicest ones I ever met were Russell Clapper and Justin Hurst. Russell was always anxious to share his knowledge and recommend marsh potholes where he had seen good numbers of birds. Justin checked me one time when I was goose hunting solo, and he got down in the spread so a group of incoming geese could work the decoys. He seemed more excited than I was when I dropped a double. We lost a good man when we lost him.


----------

